# F-18 down near Miramar



## evangilder (Nov 30, 2006)

Breaking news:


> A military plane crashed just east of MCAS Miramar Thursday, officials said. According to initial reports, the pilot of the F-18 ejected and was located by military personnel.
> 
> According to a News 8 report, the plane crashed in what looked to be a remote area just after noon.
> 
> ...




I hope the pilot is ok.


----------



## twoeagles (Nov 30, 2006)

Ejection seat is second only to the parachute as a great invention.
Praying the pilot emerges with nothing more than a scratched ego...


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 30, 2006)

Pilot apparently survived. No further details.


----------



## R-2800 (Nov 30, 2006)

well at least he bailed out


----------



## evangilder (Nov 30, 2006)

According to a friend of mine who is a cop in San Diego, the pilot suffered minor injuries and is being treated at the Miramar clinic. Good to hear.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 30, 2006)

Good to here he got out OK, anyword on why it happened?


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 30, 2006)

Glad to hear he survived... Hope his back aint hurtin too much...


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 1, 2006)

Good news indeed.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 1, 2006)

Good news that he survived. Wonder what brought the aircraft down.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 1, 2006)

what's the terrain/weather like in that area?


----------



## mkloby (Dec 1, 2006)

It's the 2nd USMC Hornet gone down this year... we lost one by NAS Key West in January I think it was... he ejected also. Miramar is close by San Diego, just a few miles north. From what I remember out there the weather is generally very nice, fog in the early mornings but usually dissipates by mid morning. Clear skies... never rains. Lots of rolling hills out there and scrub brush.


----------



## evangilder (Dec 2, 2006)

We have had some Santa Ana winds blowing pretty hard. I think it will be a while before they make a determination what happened. I am sure the pilot has an idea, but there will be a formal investigation before anything is publicly released.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 2, 2006)

...and they read the flight recorders. Well, if they survived that is.


----------

